# All in one top down for Harper. (k)



## RosD

I had one 50gram ball of pretty sparkly pink yarn and thought it will be perfect for an All in one top down by Marianna Mel. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. It's adding to my gift for my darling brother Al's friends who have just had a beautiful baby girl. 
For the stitch pattern I used lacy diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is also a free pattern on Ravelry. &#128158; Ros


----------



## dunsearchin

That is really lovely, the stitch suits it a treat!


----------



## fairfaxgirl

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sbeth53

Harper will look pretty in pink!


----------



## RosD

dunsearchin said:


> That is really lovely, the stitch suits it a treat!


Thank you dunsearchin, I use this stitch pattern a lot. 💞


----------



## RosD

fairfaxgirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you fairfaxgirl. 💞


----------



## Squiter60

She's pretty in pink.


----------



## RosD

sbeth53 said:


> Harper will look pretty in pink!


Thank you sbeth53. 💞


----------



## RosD

Squiter60 said:


> She's pretty in pink.


Thank you Squiter60. 💞


----------



## Hlsst7

Thank you for sharing your creative work. It is beautiful.


----------



## Punkin51

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RosD

Hlsst7 said:


> Thank you for sharing your creative work. It is beautiful.


Thank you Hlsst7, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## Swangirl

It is adorable


----------



## RosD

Punkin51 said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you Punkin51. 💞


----------



## RosD

Swangirl said:


> It is adorable


Thank you Swangirl.💞


----------



## marilyngf

that is so pretty


----------



## Lalane

Stunning, great work.


----------



## RosD

marilyngf said:


> that is so pretty


Thank you Marilyn. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lalane said:


> Stunning, great work.


Thank you Lalane. 💞


----------



## bane

Absolutely beautiful. &#128077;


----------



## grandmann

Very pretty, I like your extra touches!


----------



## yover8

Oh!! I just love the stitch pattern in the skirt! Well done!


----------



## RosD

Newbie61 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. 👍


Thank you Newbie61. 💞


----------



## RosD

grandmann said:


> Very pretty, I like your extra touches!


Thank you grandmann. I forgot to say I crocheted a little picot edge. 💞


----------



## RosD

yover8 said:


> Oh!! I just love the stitch pattern in the skirt! Well done!


Thank you yover8. I love that stitch pattern too. 💞


----------



## redquilter

Beautiful! That pattern really is wonderful.


----------



## douglasdanes3

gorgeous work you do


----------



## RosD

redquilter said:


> Beautiful! That pattern really is wonderful.


Thank you redquilter. 💞


----------



## RosD

douglasdanes3 said:


> gorgeous work you do


Thank you douglasdanes3. 💞


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Very nice top.


----------



## moonriver

So cute ......and so beautifully made


----------



## Katsch

Beautiful little pink top


----------



## run4fittness

That is so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug

One of the nicer ones! I love the bottom stitches.


----------



## TexasKnitem

Lovely!!


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful ... :thumbup:


----------



## Teeple

Beautiful sweater, well done.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

That is beautiful! That stitch pattern is adorable with the color!


----------



## Gypsycream

That is such a pretty top!


----------



## Jalsh

Beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme

It's lovely Ros and such a pretty colour 
Sonja


----------



## Caxton

That is so beautiful, you are clever.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

That is one of the prettiest All in one top downs I've seen!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Adorable!


----------



## Lorraineh

That is beautiful. Did you use a different edging at the bottom? It has made me want to start another one now!


----------



## johannecw

Gorgeously!


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CraftieEwe

beautiful


----------



## osagerev

Sweet.


----------



## christiliz

Beautiful! Great innovation using another stitch pattern on the dress. Lovely!


----------



## mombr4

very pretty, love the stitch you used.


----------



## Happycamper

Another beautiful take on the top down! Love that lacy pattern.... thanks for telling us where to find it! Great job, Ros :thumbup:


----------



## Isuel

Lovely


----------



## theresagsolet

Beautiful


----------



## cgcharles

The stitch design you used is perfect.


----------



## Lois C.

You've really transformed this basic pattern and it looks gorgeous! I'm always afraid to change a pattern but you made it look easy.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Very pretty!


----------



## 8Linda

beautiful


----------



## Metrogal

Just beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo

Sweet! Lovin' that pink!


----------



## kmansker

Adorable! Love the lacy pattern you picked and the color is perfect!!


----------



## highihid

So sweet and lovely knit. She will look adorable in it.


----------



## RobynMay

Oh SO sweet and beautifully pink!


----------



## yona

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lwilds

Could you please share the stitch pattern. It looks lovely on that pattern!


----------



## tmvasquez

That is soooo beautiful. What a lucky baby girl.&#128525;


----------



## Butterfly1943

Punkin51 said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!


I agree. Absolutely gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## settermom

Wow! That is gorgeous. Love your choice of stitch pattern!


----------



## tambirrer58

How beautiful! Very nice pattern for the body!


----------



## tweeter

gorgeous


----------



## dauntiekay

Very pretty stitch and a very pretty pink!


----------



## riversong200

Love what you did with the skirt! I'm getting so many ideas from all you creative KPers.


----------



## maryannn

Lovely


----------



## Aunty M

Gorgeous. &#128149;


----------



## Oakley

So pretty!!


----------



## purdeygirl

Beautiful combination of stitches ! It looks wonderful !


----------



## Susan from NC

That is just lovely! You chose the perfect stitch. Lucky little girl will wear it.


----------



## LadyBug 2014

Oh---that is so pretty. Beautiful shade of pink for a baby girl and the stitch is perfect. Great job.


----------



## dottie2

Very pretty. Great job!


----------



## Nancylynn1946

I love the combination of the color and stitch.
This was just bookmarked. 
Thank you.


----------



## edithann

Ros, what a perfect sweater..the color and stitch you used go perfect together. Lovely knitting too!
Edie :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Kiwiflynn said:


> Very nice top.


Thank you Kiwiflynn. 💞


----------



## RosD

moonriver said:


> So cute ......and so beautifully made


Thank you moonriver. 💞


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Beautiful little pink top


Thank you Kathy. 💞


----------



## RosD

run4fittness said:


> That is so cute! :thumbup:


Thank you JanetLee. 💞


----------



## RosD

Neeterbug said:


> One of the nicer ones! I love the bottom stitches.


Thank you Neeterbug. 💞


----------



## RosD

TexasKnitem said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you TexasKnitem. 💞


----------



## RosD

Naneast said:


> Beautiful ... :thumbup:


Thank you Naneast. 💞


----------



## RosD

Teeple said:


> Beautiful sweater, well done.


Thank you Teeple. 💞


----------



## RosD

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> That is beautiful! That stitch pattern is adorable with the color!


Thank you Xay-Zays.auntie. 💞


----------



## RosD

Gypsycream said:


> That is such a pretty top!


Thank you Pat. 💞


----------



## RosD

Jalsh said:


> Beyond gorgeous.


Thank you Jalsh. 💞


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Ros and such a pretty colour
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. I love how one lonely 50 gram ball of yarn turned into a little top with only a tiny bit to spare, just enough to sew the buttons on. I did do an extra 8 rows of pattern on the skirt. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Caxton said:


> That is so beautiful, you are clever.


Thank you Caxton. 💞


----------



## RosD

gr8knitwit2 said:


> That is one of the prettiest All in one top downs I've seen!


Thank you gr8knitwit2. 💞


----------



## RosD

grandmatimestwo said:


> Adorable!


Thank you grandmatimestwo. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lorraineh said:


> That is beautiful. Did you use a different edging at the bottom? It has made me want to start another one now!


Thank you Lorraine, I just crochet a little picot edge. The armholes were easy because I did a stretchy bind off. Next time I make one of these tops I will do the stretchy bind of at the bottom of the skirt too, it makes it so much easier to put the crochet hook through the loops to do that edging. I hope that makes sense and helps. 💞


----------



## RosD

johannecw said:


> Gorgeously!


Thank you Johanne. 💞


----------



## RosD

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you kiwiannie. 💞


----------



## RosD

CraftieEwe said:


> beautiful


Thank you Charmaine. 💞


----------



## RosD

osagerev said:


> Sweet.


Thank you osagerev. 💞


----------



## RosD

christiliz said:


> Beautiful! Great innovation using another stitch pattern on the dress. Lovely!


Thank you christiliz. 💞


----------



## RosD

mombr4 said:


> very pretty, love the stitch you used.


Thank you mombr4, I love the stitch too, I use it a lot.💞


----------



## RosD

Happycamper said:


> Another beautiful take on the top down! Love that lacy pattern.... thanks for telling us where to find it! Great job, Ros :thumbup:


Thank you so much Happycamper, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

Isuel said:


> Lovely


Thank you Isuel. 💞


----------



## RosD

theresagsolet said:


> Beautiful


Thank you theresagsolet. 💞


----------



## arkynana

So Precious - Love the picot edging on the sleeves and the hem :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

cgcharles said:


> The stitch design you used is perfect.


Thank you cgcharles. 💞


----------



## RosD

Lois C. said:


> You've really transformed this basic pattern and it looks gorgeous! I'm always afraid to change a pattern but you made it look easy.


Thank you Lois. It is easy and if you need some help I'm happy to do that. Once you have tried changing the skirt to a pretty stitch pattern you will see that it's not difficult. I just check to see what stitch pattern I like. Check how many stitches you have on the needle minus your stitches for the band. If I have to increase or decrease a couple of stitches to make the stitch pattern fit then I do that. If I'm knitting the top down I check to see how it will look upside down. I hope this makes sense and helps. I'm always here if you have a problem. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

simplyelizabeth said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you simplyelizabeth.💞


----------



## RosD

8Linda said:


> beautiful


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD

Metrogal said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you Metrogal.💞


----------



## RosD

Rainebo said:


> Sweet! Lovin' that pink!


Thank you Lorraine, I'm lovin' that beautiful elephant.💞


----------



## RosD

kmansker said:


> Adorable! Love the lacy pattern you picked and the color is perfect!!


Thank you kmansker.💞


----------



## RosD

highihid said:


> So sweet and lovely knit. She will look adorable in it.


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## RosD

RobynMay said:


> Oh SO sweet and beautifully pink!


Thank you RobynMay. 💞


----------



## Cyber Granny

What a stunning beauty, love the pattern.


----------



## RosD

yona said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you Yona. 💞


----------



## RosD

lwilds said:


> Could you please share the stitch pattern. It looks lovely on that pattern!


Thank you lwilds, the information is in the original post above the photos on the first page. I also crocheted a picot edge on the armholes and hemline. 💞


----------



## RosD

tmvasquez said:


> That is soooo beautiful. What a lucky baby girl.😍


Thank you tmvasquez. 💞


----------



## RosD

Butterfly1943 said:


> I agree. Absolutely gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Julia. 💞


----------



## RosD

settermom said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous. Love your choice of stitch pattern!


Thank you Carol Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD

tambirrer58 said:


> How beautiful! Very nice pattern for the body!


Thank you tambirrer58. 💞


----------



## RosD

tweeter said:


> gorgeous


Thank you tweeter.💞


----------



## RosD

dauntiekay said:


> Very pretty stitch and a very pretty pink!


Thank you dauntiekay. 💞


----------



## RosD

riversong200 said:


> Love what you did with the skirt! I'm getting so many ideas from all you creative KPers.


Thank you riversong200. That's one of the many things I love about KP!! 💞


----------



## RosD

maryannn said:


> Lovely


Thank you maryannn. 💞


----------



## RosD

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Gorgeous. 💕


Thank you Aunty Sheryl. 💞


----------



## RosD

Oakley said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you Oakley. 💞


----------



## RosD

purdeygirl said:


> Beautiful combination of stitches ! It looks wonderful !


Thank you purdeygirl. 💞


----------



## RosD

Susan from NJ said:


> That is just lovely! You chose the perfect stitch. Lucky little girl will wear it.


Thank you Susan. 💞


----------



## RosD

LadyBug 2014 said:


> Oh---that is so pretty. Beautiful shade of pink for a baby girl and the stitch is perfect. Great job.


----------



## RosD

LadyBug 2014 said:


> Oh---that is so pretty. Beautiful shade of pink for a baby girl and the stitch is perfect. Great job.


Thank you LadyBug 2014. 💞


----------



## RosD

dottie2 said:


> Very pretty. Great job!


Thank you dottie2.💞


----------



## RosD

Nancylynn1946 said:


> I love the combination of the color and stitch.
> This was just bookmarked.
> Thank you.


Thank you Nancylynn1946. I forgot to say I crocheted a picot edge on the armholes and hemline. 💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Ros, what a perfect sweater..the color and stitch you used go perfect together. Lovely knitting too!
> Edie :thumbup:


Thank you so much Edie. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

arkynana said:


> So Precious - Love the picot edging on the sleeves and the hem :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you arkynana. 💞


----------



## RosD

maryann1701 said:


> What a stunning beauty, love the pattern.


Thank you Maryann. 💞


----------



## dauntiekay

You are a most gracious hostess--remembering everyone and thanking each!


----------



## Jeanette9

REALLY pretty stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin

Lorraineh said:


> That is beautiful. Did you use a different edging at the bottom? It has made me want to start another one now!


I too admired the edging at the bottom and the sleeves which made it unique.


----------



## StarrBright

I can understand why you are "dunnsearchin" !
Your top down is really so pretty.
Would love to see a picture of the baby wearing your one of a kind gift.


----------



## StarrBright

I can understand why you are "dunnsearchin" !
Your top down is really so pretty.
Would love to see a picture of the baby wearing your one of a kind gift.


----------



## Patty Sutter

very sweet!


----------



## RosD

dauntiekay said:


> You are a most gracious hostess--remembering everyone and thanking each!


Thank you so much dauntiekay, for me I think if someone takes the time to look and comment then the least I can do is say thank you. I really appreciate the time and comments. 💞💐💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Jeanette9 said:


> REALLY pretty stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jeanette. 💞


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Just so Sweet!!!


----------



## RosD

Zinzin said:


> I too admired the edging at the bottom and the sleeves which made it unique.


Thank you Zinzin. I just crochet a little picot edge. The armholes were easy because I did a stretchy bind off. Next time I make one of these tops I will do the stretchy bind off at the bottom of the skirt too, it makes it so much easier to put the crochet hook through the loops to do that edging. I hope that makes sense and helps. 💞


----------



## RosD

StarrBright said:


> I can understand why you are "dunnsearchin" !
> Your top down is really so pretty.
> Would love to see a picture of the baby wearing your one of a kind gift.


Thank you StarrBright, if I get a photo I will definitely post it. 💞


----------



## RosD

Patty Sutter said:


> very sweet!


Thank you Patty. 💞


----------



## RosD

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Just so Sweet!!!


Thank you Cheryl. 💞


----------



## Linda Haworth

Ros,
That is beautiful. Your work is superb as usual. I always enjoy seeing the things you do. So your brother's friend had a girl, then that blanket will work great along with the sweater you did. What a lucky friend to receive a piece of your beautiful work. Always look for your work.. Hope you are having a great fall. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> That is beautiful. Your work is superb as usual. I always enjoy seeing the things you do. So your brother's friend had a girl, then that blanket will work great along with the sweater you did. What a lucky friend to receive a piece of your beautiful work. Always look for your work.. Hope you are having a great fall. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you, you always say such lovely things about my work. I made them another shawl so they have 2 now, a wash and a wear as I would say. I also gave them a couple of other handknits. My brother told me they loved them so that makes me happy. Take care my friend. 💞 Ros


----------



## Jeanie L

Ros, that is absolutely beautiful.. Love that color pink.


----------



## leannab

This is absolutely adorable, Ros, you aways put such lovely patterns on that old favourite. That colour pink is a delight and often very hard to come by.

They would be wrapped to receive that!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Maltova

RosD said:


> Thank you grandmann. I forgot to say I crocheted a little picot edge. 💞


That was a great addition. I'm not too knowledgeable about crochet..could you elaborate on the picot edge please


----------



## dribla

How beautiful, well done, love the pattern.

Di


----------



## RosD

Jeanie L said:


> Ros, that is absolutely beautiful.. Love that color pink.


Thank you Jeanie. 💞 Ros.


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> This is absolutely adorable, Ros, you aways put such lovely patterns on that old favourite. That colour pink is a delight and often very hard to come by.
> 
> They would be wrapped to receive that!!!
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna, it is a really pretty pink with a sparkle. I hope they like it and they can save it for Harper to put on a doll later. 💞 Ros x


----------



## randado

So pretty!


----------



## RosD

Maltova said:


> That was a great addition. I'm not too knowledgeable about crochet..could you elaborate on the picot edge please


Thank you Maltova, I'm not very knowledgeable about crochet either, but I will give it a go.I hope I explain this properly. With a 3.50 crochet hook I started with the right side of the top facing me and I did 1 chain into the first stitch on the edge, next 1 double crochet, then 3 chain, then I slipped that chain back into the last double crochet stitch that I did. Between each picot I do 1 double crochet stitch. Hopefully someone will explain it better. If you need to please google how to crochet a picot edge, it might be more help than I have been.😀💞


----------



## RosD

dribla said:


> How beautiful, well done, love the pattern.
> 
> Di


Thank you Di. 💞


----------



## RosD

randado said:


> So pretty!


Thank you randado. 💞


----------



## SouthernGirl

so lovely and sweet


----------



## RosD

SouthernGirl said:


> so lovely and sweet


Thank you SouthernGirl. 💞


----------



## Darcam

what is the stitch you used on the bottom


----------



## MKDesigner

beautiful. Great work.


----------



## soneka

Oh, pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## grammacat

This is beautiful. I love your picot edging.


----------



## RosD

Darcam said:


> what is the stitch you used on the bottom


I just crocheted a picot edge. 💞


----------



## RosD

MKDesigner said:


> beautiful. Great work.


Thank you MKDesigner. 💞


----------



## RosD

soneka said:


> Oh, pretty pretty pretty!


Thank you soneka. 💞


----------



## RosD

grammacat said:


> This is beautiful. I love your picot edging.


Thank you grammacat. 💞


----------



## kacey66

Adorable! Love the lace. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Frannyward

That is absolutely gorgeous RosD. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

kacey66 said:


> Adorable! Love the lace. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you kacey66, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

Frannyward said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous RosD. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Frannyward. 💞


----------



## Darcam

I should have been more specific I meant the pattern for the bottom of the sweater not the edging.


----------



## RosD

Darcam said:


> I should have been more specific I meant the pattern for the bottom of the sweater not the edging.


That's ok. The information is on the 1st page above the photos. 💞


----------



## Vibha mahajan

Very very pretty,love the color


----------



## bundyanne07

Very pretty. I wish I had a little one to knit for.


----------



## RosD

Vibhavarimahajan said:


> Very very pretty,love the color


Thank you Vibhavarimahajan. 💞


----------



## RosD

bundyanne07 said:


> Very pretty. I wish I had a little one to knit for.


Thank you bundyanne07, sometimes I just make them anyway, then someone, somewhere knows of a little baby coming along and the gift is just here waiting for them. 💞


----------



## Diane D

wow wow stitch pattern plse....


----------



## RosD

Diane D said:


> wow wow stitch pattern plse....


Thank you Diane, I use this one a lot. It is Lacy Diamonds dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It's a free pattern on Ravelry. ????


----------



## Nanniec

This looks super. I love this pattern but every time I knit it the neck is too loose. I have tried various ways to cast on, smaller needles etc but it is still too big. Your neck line looks fantastic.


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Double....


----------



## Corkynmary

How do I get this pattern


----------



## mombr4

how beautiful, love the stitch you used.

it looks great


----------



## Suo

That is just the cutest little top, so girlie!


----------



## teresag

Where can I find this pattern. I have searched Ravelry No#128158 but the search comes with no pattern. Please can you help. Thank you so much.
Teresa


----------



## Diane D

teresag said:


> Where can I find this pattern. I have searched Ravelry No#128158 but the search comes with no pattern. Please can you help. Thank you so much.
> Teresa


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------

